# Another big board



## Tclem (Dec 26, 2016)

1 1/2x 12x 24. End grain. Somehow I got my eyes twisted and the last section got flipped around. Brothers mother in law said she wanted it just like it is and not to fix it. Anyway, black limbs and some of mikes maple.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 26, 2016)

Pattern in wood makes a statement! In a good way!!! What is the dark species? Not familiar with Black Limbs. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 26, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Pattern in wood makes a statement! In a good way!!! What is the dark species? Not familiar with Black Limbs. Chuck


Black limba. Limba with black in it. Hard to find especially over 8" wide.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 26, 2016)

Cool patterns. You sure you aint gots some Hawaiian in you like @Don Ratcliff Between your 2 states there sure is a lot of A s and S s involved. Image you two could be special together!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Dec 26, 2016)

That's scary!!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice job Tony. That Black Limba really makes the piece !


----------

